# Peanut Butter French Toast with Jalapeno Syrup



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

Peanut Butter French Toast with Jalapeno Syrup

4 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 cups plus 1 tablespoon jalapeño jelly or jam
3/4 cup corn syrup
3/4 cup creamy peanut butter
1 tablespoon honey
12 slices white bread
4 eggs
1/2 cup milk
Butter or vegetable oil (for frying)

Melt butter in a small saucepan over low heat. Add 2 cups of the jelly or jam and corn syrup; stir to combine. Set the syrup aside, keeping it warm.

In a small bowl, combine the peanut butter with the honey and the remaining 1 tablespoon jelly or jam. Spread equal portions of the mixture on half of the bread slices. Top each slice with another slice of bread. Cut the sandwiches in half on the diagonal.

Whisk together the eggs and milk. Dip the sandwich halves into the mixture, soaking both sides well. Heat a griddle. Add a small amount of butter or oil, and fry the sandwich halves, in batches, until they are golden brown.

Serve each person three sandwich halves, and pass the warm syrup separately.


----------

